# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  ¿es posible una magia "Para todos los públicos" apta para infantil?

## Herpo el Loco

Hola queridos compañeros del foro. Llevo días dándole vueltas a un asunto, a raíz de que me propusieran que hiciera de mago en una comunión. Dije que no por varias razones: 

- Creo que no estoy preparado. 
- No tengo material.
- No hay nada que me eche más atrás en el mundo de la magia que una bolsa de c*mb***. 

Haciendo alusión al último punto (en el que he usado la exageración, no me lo tomen al pie de la letra), quiero decir que no me gusta la magia infantil, por lo menos lo que he visto de ella: coloring book, objetos que desaparecen al meterse en cajas, y por lo general cacharros varios. No por nada, sino porque para hacer magia a gusto tengo que sentir que me engaña a mi también, y la magia infantil, aunque tenga sus más y sus menos, y sintiendolo por mi, no me gusta. Ojo, no me refiero a que no me guste hacer magia a los niños, sino al tipo de magia que siempre he visto enfocada a ellos en mi entorno más cercano. 

Esto me hace plantearme lo siguiente: me recuerdo de pequeño, sentado frente al televisor viendo el show de David Copperfield (el clásico juego en el que colocaba una serie de cartas en la pantalla y siguiendo sus instrucciones al final adivinaba cual te quedaba bajo el dedo). Tengo recuerdos de mi sentado en una butaca, en un teatro, viendo a Tamariz haciendo aros chinos y otros clásicos ¿tendría yo 10 años?... y simplemente me encantaba. No había raccoon, ni bolsas de c*mb, ni coloring book (de verdad, vi ese juego presentarlo siendo yo chico y recuerdo que no me engañó, y lo veo hacer una y otra vez a magos de mi entorno y arhhhhgggg!!!!!!) 

Con esto quiero decir, ¿creeis posible crear un repertorio para todos los públicos que guste a niños? No hay nada que me gustara más ahora que intentar meter cabeza en un poco de magia de escenario, aunque fuera en hospitales por puro placer y sin cobrar (tengo esa posibilidad), pero es oir "magia infantil" y jjjjjjjjjjjjj.

----------


## Darkman

Yo opino que no es cuestión de que haya tipos de magia mejores o peores que otros, sino que, como siempre, todo depende de cómo se ejecute. Se puede ser estupendo en magia de salón o una verdadera pena, como en mentalismo, o en grandes ilusiones, o en numismagia o en lo que sea.

Sí que es verdad que hay gente que piensa que por comprar artilugios que "hacen todo el trabajo" ya se convierten en magos y realmente resultan patéticos, pero, como digo, en cualquier rama de la magia. Lo que ocurre es que, por desgracia, hay gente (demasiada) para quien la magia no es más que un modo relativamente fácil y barato de ganarse un dinerito presentando cuatro trucos superconocidos, y que, por tanto, no se preocupan de cuidar lo más mínimo la presentación, la sensación mágica ni nada. Es más, estoy seguro de que a bastantes de ellos les asquean los niños, no tienen ni idea de cómo tratarlos y por eso se les suben a las barbas. 

Se ha dicho muchas veces en este foro que los niños son el público más difícil. Yo estoy de acuerdo con esto solo en parte. Llevo 27 años trabajando con niños de todas las edades (y solo unos pocos actuando como mago ocasionalmente para ellos) y si de algo estoy convencido es de que merecen un respeto absoluto; si Tamariz nos encandiló, o Carroll, o Lavand, cuando éramos pequeños -y ahora, of course- es porque muestran un respeto enorme hacia el público, tenga la edad que tenga, y no porque usen o no determinados accesorios para hacer su espectáculo.

Esto es lo que falta: respeto y amor por lo que se hace y por a quién se dirige. Si esto preside nuestra manera de hacer, encontraremos las rutinas, personajes y efectos adecuados para cada momento y para cada público.

P.D.: Respecto a no hacer la función en la comunión, creo que has tomado la decisión correcta. ¡Enhorabuena por tu coherencia!

----------


## Pulgas

Estoy convencido de que sí, sí se puede crear un repertorio para todos los públicos y que guste a los niños. Es más, hay un montón de magos que lo hacen.
De todas maneras, y sobre lo que planteas, según leía se me ocurrían varios comentarios.

Lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza es el hecho de que el niño de infantil (de tres a cinco años) no conoce los aparatos que usamos los magos. Por eso le sigue gustando la bolsa famosa, o el libros que se colorea solo. Para él es una experiencia nueva y muy divertda (si se le plantea bien). No creo, pues, que la solución para no estancarnos en la magia sea dejar de utilizarlos, sino actualizar la utilización (presentación y forma), hacerlo de maneras diferentes, innovar más en cómo se hace que en qué se hace.

Llevo mucho tiempo pidiendo originalidad, diferencia entre magos. Pero, al hablar demagia infantil, no me planteo sólo originalidad en cuanto a juegos y aparatos (que también, por supuesto), sino a la hora de hacer las presentaciones.
Trataré de explicarme a través de algún ejemplo.
Este curso he rescatado algunos cuentos antiguos y he intentado actualizarlos.
Hay una historia de Gloria Fuertes, que llevo contándole a los niños más de veinte años, y que nació sin magia. Ahora la he incorporado. ¿Qué juegos he escogido? He buscado trucos que le vayan bien al argumento general: alguno sobre comida; alguno de monedas.
Es un cuento para infantil, así que descarté inmediatamente utilizar dinero. Los juegos de monedas los hago con fichas gigantes de parchís. Cada color es una moneda distinta. Así puedo hacer apariciones, desapariciones, multiplicaciones, cambios de color... Las mismas rutinas que le hago a los adultos (o a niños mayores) con monedas, pero adaptadas a una edad concreta. Sólo he cambiado, pues, la presentación.
He incluido el infinito de zanahorias y una multiplicación de bolas pequeñas de esponja en manos del espectador (con final cuando aparece una grande) y la sensación mágica de los niños es impresionante. Sobre todo la del "ayudante". ¿Está muy visto hacer multiplicaciones de bolas en manos del espectador? Sí, pero estos niños no lo han visto nunca. Y menos si jugamos a que lo que aparece es la guida de una tarta, o a que hay algo que sale mal, porque todas las guindas deberían aparecer en mi mano y no en la del niño.
Así pues, juegos de siempre, adaptados a una historia nueva y con una presentación diferente, suenan a nuevos, entusiasman al peque y a mí me divierten mucho.

El error de la magia infantil creo que sigue siendo el de la magia general: poca imaginación. Por eso nos sorprenden algunos magos; por eso Piedrahita tendrá siempre su club de incondicionales, porque haciendo lo que hacen otros muchos, su manea de presentarlo es diferente. Y por eso nos parece un mago actual, fresco, innovador.
Por ahí, supongo, deberían ir los tiros. No tanto por plantatearte restricciones de material, sino por investigar qué puedes hacer tú con ese material.

Por cierto, carlos Adriano, por ejemplo, ofrece un montón de posibilidades para usar la bolsa de cambios sin hacer lo típico. Malakatín tenía una conferencia en la que aplicaba muchas de las teorías que estoy diciendo al coloring book. Vamso, que esta es una discusión antigua que seguirá ahí durante mucho tiempo y que nos ayuda (bien planteada) a crecer como magos.

----------


## PIRATA MANUELE

Pulgas, estoy de acuerdo contigo, de que la manera de presentar un juego es mas importante de que el mismo sea nuevo o archigastado. Además también pienso que un espectaculo de magia, no tiene porqué llevar forzosamente la etiqueta "infantil" o "para adultos".
Herpo, yo estoy preparando mi primer espectaculo con esas premisas. Con juegos conocidos (aunque no los típicos "para niños") con una presentación personalizada, intentando ser original, dentro de lo posible.
Y planteandome que el trato con los niños sea (casi) igual que el que le dé a sus padres.

A ver como sale el tema. Por ahora estoy ensayando, y promocionandome para cumpleaños y comuniones.
Soy novato, pero espero haber aportado mi granito magico.

Manuele

----------


## GuilleG

Hola, antes que nada, quiero saludar a herpo y a todos lo que participan de este hilo.
Yo soy un mago novicio por llevar muy poco tiempo en la magia, pero tengo mucha experiencia con la magia infantil, y concuerdo con pulga en muchos aspectos.
Ante todo soy un firme creyente que "la presentación hace al efecto" entonces para que ese efecto una magia maravillosa o un truco pasajero debe tener una buena presentación. Y respondiendo tu pregunta si es posible hacer un repertorio apto para todo publico, si se puede, yo lo hago o al menos eso es lo que creo, y hay muchos magos que lo hacen.
Para mi los artefactos que uses dan lo mismo, sean la bolsa, el coloring, o el que quieras, solo sirven para cumplir tu objetivo, hacer la magia, tu magia, al igual que seria los gimmicks en la cartomagia, o las "monedas" en numismagia etc. Lo importante en como usas esos artefactos y que es lo que queres lograr.
Creo que los principales problemas de la "magia infantil" actual, son tres: el primero subestiman mucho a los niños, creen que es fácil hacer magia para este tipo de publico, lo cual hace que subestimen la inteligencia de los niños, no los respetan, no se interesan y los dejan a un lado,  provocando el segundo problema el desconocimiento, no conocen como tratarlos, la psiquis de la general de cada niño, que es lo que les divierte y hasta que efecto es recomendable hacer o no, según su edad ( no es lo mismo hacerle magia a un niño de 5 años que a uno de 8) y esto causo el tercer problema, que también puede ser por otros motivos, y es el desagrado a los niños, de por si ya hay muchos magos que odian a los niños, hay muchos magos que después de hacer muchos intentos fallidos en intentar hacer magia a los peques, terminan frustrados y alejados completamente de esta rama de la magia.

Creo que la solución es estudiar a los niños, porque son así, que es lo que quieren y que es lo que buscan, una vez esto armar un rutina infantil del juego que quieras, probarla, mejorarla día a día, y una vez que hagas buena magia infantil y a la vez buena magia para adultos, se podrás mixar y tendrás los  crea una rutina y/o repertorio que guste a grandes y chicos. Dejaras de ser un mago infantil o mago para adultos y seras un mago de publico, sea cual sea. Es lo que creo y lo que trato de hacer actuación a actuación, con mi magia.

Si estas interesado en  la magia infantil o al menos si queres saber como tratar a los peques, te recomiendo el libro de Carlos Adriano, gran mago, muy original y unos de mis referentes a la hora de hacer magia para los chicos.

Esto es mi humilde opinión, espero que te sirva. 
Saludos
Luis

----------


## GuilleG

Hola, antes que nada, quiero saludar a herpo y a todos lo que participan de este hilo.
Yo soy un mago novicio por llevar muy poco tiempo en la magia, pero tengo mucha experiencia con la magia infantil, y concuerdo con pulga en muchos aspectos.
Ante todo soy un firme creyente que "la presentación hace al efecto" entonces para que ese efecto una magia maravillosa o un truco pasajero debe tener una buena presentación. Y respondiendo tu pregunta si es posible hacer un repertorio apto para todo publico, si se puede, yo lo hago o al menos eso es lo que creo, y hay muchos magos que lo hacen.
Para mi los artefactos que uses dan lo mismo, sean la bolsa, el coloring, o el que quieras, solo sirven para cumplir tu objetivo, hacer la magia, tu magia, al igual que seria los gimmicks en la cartomagia, o las "monedas" en numismagia etc. Lo importante en como usas esos artefactos y que es lo que queres lograr.

Creo que los principales problemas de la "magia infantil" actual, son tres: el primero subestiman mucho a los niños, creen que es fácil hacer magia para este tipo de publico, lo cual hace que subestimen la inteligencia de los niños, no los respetan, no se interesan y los dejan a un lado,  provocando el segundo problema el desconocimiento, no conocen como tratarlos, la psiquis de la general de cada niño, que es lo que les divierte y hasta que efecto es recomendable hacer o no, según su edad ( no es lo mismo hacerle magia a un niño de 5 años que a uno de 8) y esto causo el tercer problema, que también puede ser por otros motivos, y es el desagrado a los niños, de por si ya hay muchos magos que odian a los niños, hay muchos magos que después de hacer muchos intentos fallidos en intentar hacer magia a los peques, terminan frustrados y alejados completamente de esta rama de la magia.

Creo que la solución es estudiar a los niños, porque son así, que es lo que quieren y que es lo que buscan, una vez esto armar un rutina infantil del juego que quieras, con un presentación acorde, probarla, mejorarla día a día, y una vez que hagas buena magia infantil y a la vez buena magia para adultos, se podrás mixar y tendrás los  crea una rutina y/o repertorio que guste a grandes y chicos. Dejaras de ser un mago infantil o mago para adultos y seras un mago de publico, sea cual sea. Es lo que creo y lo que trato de hacer actuación a actuación, con mi magia.

Si estas interesado en  la magia infantil o al menos si queres saber como tratar a los peques, te recomiendo el libro de Carlos Adriano, gran mago, muy original y unos de mis referentes a la hora de hacer magia para los chicos.

Esto es mi humilde opinión, espero que te sirva. 
Saludos
Luis :302:

----------

